# CT-114 on ebay?



## steveyb4342 (12 Mar 2009)

Anyone want a Tutor? Check this out, I have no idea who it is selling it but whoever it is it looks like they have more than one. 

http://cgi.ebay.ca/CT-114-TUTOR-JET-The-Snowbird-Jet_W0QQitemZ280321542866QQcmdZViewItemQQptZMotors_Aircraft?hash=item280321542866&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1215%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## aesop081 (12 Mar 2009)

> Aircraft includes instruments & *injection seats.*


----------



## Eric_911 (12 Mar 2009)

Big concerns with this, not the least of which the likeliness of the requirement by US DoS for a DSP-83's for all retransfers of Significant Military Equipment. However, they _could_ have all the proper authorizations, and the fuselages _could_ have be rendered "irreversably mutilated". Pics are not detailed enough.

I'm making a few calls.


----------



## aesop081 (12 Mar 2009)

Eric_911 said:
			
		

> Big concerns with this, not the least of which the likeliness of the requirement by US DoS for a DSP-83's for all retransfers of Significant Military Equipment.



If it applies as the aircraft are Canadian designed and built. If there is any applicable equipment inside the CT-114 it would have been removed by the CF before it was sold to whoeve has them in their posession now.

Make all the calls you want but this is not unusual.


----------



## Eric_911 (12 Mar 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> If it applies as the aircraft are Canadian designed and built. If there is any applicable equipment inside the CT-114 it would have been removed by the CF before it was sold to whoeve has them in their posession now.
> 
> Make all the calls you want but this is not unusual.



I wont debate the intricities of it.

Almost everything requires big-brother's approval before it can be sold to another end-user when it is Significant Military Equipment. If the aircraft is in the state advertised (99% servicable minus engines) it is still very much controlled, and requires some very crucial documentation before they even think of selling it. (end-user agreements and the like)

Like I said, maybe all the T's are already crossed and the I's dotted.

Think a few years back: Does a sale of Kiowa's ring any bells? Same type of deal.


----------



## CEEBEE501 (12 Mar 2009)

Never mind the tutor look what I found, a flying mig:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Other-Vehicles-Trailers_Aircraft__MIG-21-MF_W0QQitemZ300299993097QQddnZOtherQ20VehiclesQ20Q26Q20TrailersQQadiZ2829QQddiZ2828QQadnZAircraftQQcmdZViewItemQQptZMotors_Aircraft?hash=item300299993097&_trksid=p4506.c0.m245&_trkparms=65%3A3%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## Eric_911 (12 Mar 2009)

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> Never mind the tutor look what I found, a flying mig:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Other-Vehicles-Trailers_Aircraft__MIG-21-MF_W0QQitemZ300299993097QQddnZOtherQ20VehiclesQ20Q26Q20TrailersQQadiZ2829QQddiZ2828QQadnZAircraftQQcmdZViewItemQQptZMotors_Aircraft?hash=item300299993097&_trksid=p4506.c0.m245&_trkparms=65%3A3%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



Hehe... "I will send copies of flight manuel and log books to serious buyers" 

They have a flying Mexican to go with the MIG?!?! ... no way..... ;D


----------



## aesop081 (12 Mar 2009)

Eric_911 said:
			
		

> I wont debate the intricities of it.



Of course, i'm just a dumb airman and couldnt possibly understand what we are talking about or know anything on the subject. What was i thinking.

Out.


----------



## Strike (13 Mar 2009)

Eric,

It may state that it includes the ejection seats but, since the system requires a controlled item to work, it likely doesn't include the cartridges for that either.

Kiowas, IIRC, were built in Texas so the sale had to be approved by the U.S.  The Tutor is an all Canadian product and no domestic models were built with hard points other than for extra fuel pods.

If Travolta could buy and operate one of the models built for foreign sale (wet wings and hard points for armaments) I can't see how it would be an issue to purchase the training version.


----------



## WrenchBender (13 Mar 2009)

Why bother with e-bay
http://www.lancasteraviation.com/Tutor.htm
Go to the source

WrenchBender


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (13 Mar 2009)

if you  look on ebay  and know how to use the search engine well you can find almost anything.
I have seen the following aircraft
Corba helicopters
Hueuys, single and twin engine
Mohawk  i forget the US ID number but a light observation plane from the 70s i think, hard points removed
Lots of former US aircraft offered over the years

various former east block jets and other aircraft. 
This is the first time I have seen a former Canadian forces jet on ebay.
Military  aircraft are highly  sough after for private collections and other uses.


----------



## dapaterson (13 Mar 2009)

WrenchBender said:
			
		

> Why bother with e-bay
> http://www.lancasteraviation.com/Tutor.htm
> Go to the source
> 
> WrenchBender



I prefer some of their other offerings: The M109 is a perfect lawn ornament, and can be used to persuade the neighbour's dog to stop his pooping in your yard.  Similarly, the twin 35mm cannons are a fine tool to deter the bird who incessantly poops on your freshly-washed car.


----------



## WrenchBender (13 Mar 2009)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> I prefer some of their other offerings: The M109 is a perfect lawn ornament, and can be used to persuade the neighbour's dog to stop his pooping in your yard.  Similarly, the twin 35mm cannons are a fine tool to deter the bird who incessantly poops on your freshly-washed car.


I thought a few people might like what that site has for sale. Yes the twin 35's are kinda cute :threat:

WrenchBender


----------



## C1Dirty (24 Mar 2009)

> Big concerns with this, not the least of which the likeliness of the requirement by US DoS for a DSP-83's for all retransfers of Significant Military Equipment. However, they could have all the proper authorizations, and the fuselages could have be rendered "irreversably mutilated". Pics are not detailed enough.
> 
> I'm making a few calls.



Thank God.  I was also *quite* concerned.


----------

